
Show HN: Kubeformation – simplify cluster creation on managed kubernetes vendors - alberteinstein
https://kubeformation.sh/
======
alberteinstein
We built this tool to bootstrap vendor specific declarative templates (Google
Cloud Deployment Manager Template [1], Azure Resource Manager Template [2]
etc.) that provisions a Kuberentes cluster (and disks), because writing them
by hand is a pain. Kubeformation can read a spec file (common for all vendors)
and generate these templates.

[1] [https://cloud.google.com/deployment-
manager/](https://cloud.google.com/deployment-manager/) [2]
[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/azure-resource-
manage...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/azure-resource-
manager/resource-group-overview)

